# Vindictus Guild?



## ScratchHusky (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey all!

With the official Vindictus open beta coming to the US in a few hours, I was wonder if anyone was:

a) Planning on making a guild
or
b) Wanting to join one

I dont know how the guild making process will be but if it is relatively easy or atleast not impossibley hard to do, then I would be happy to start or help make one.

If anyone here wants to make it I would be happy to make it a Furry guild, only problem is that I dont think there are enough Furs playing the game just yet. 

SO! leave a comment with what you want to do or are already planning to do with the guild system!


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Oct 14, 2010)

Well if you're looking to join one, my friend made one called "Furry Paws" if you want to join. Only have about 4 as of now though.


----------



## Ames (Oct 14, 2010)

I made one. (FOXHOUND)

It sounds furry without actually being overtly furry. :V


----------



## ScratchHusky (Oct 15, 2010)

well, my friend made me make my own, so! it is called FuqingOwnzorz if you wanna join. Blame him for the name lol


----------



## Ames (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I was thinking.

Maybe we should just make one guild for all furries, instead of having a fragmented community.

And while we're on the topic, maybe we should post all our IGNs so we can add each other.

I'm JimBolder on West.


----------



## ScratchHusky (Oct 17, 2010)

sounds like a great idea 

my IGN is *Phinex* ill add you

We can talk about this in game xP


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 19, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well I was thinking.
> 
> Maybe we should just make one guild for all furries, instead of having a fragmented community.
> 
> ...


One guild can work out. I'm KyleHyde (Lann) and Vaifu (Fiona) on East.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2010)

one question is East and West seperated?


----------

